# Kenwood eXcelon DNX9960 DNX-9960 DNX 9960 BNIB



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

$1249.00 BIN
Kenwood eXcelon DNX9960 DNX-9960 DNX 9960 BNIB
Purchased at Authorized Kenwood eXcelon dealer in Michigan
Includes 3-Year extended warranty, expires 4/16/2013
Original receipt included.

Kenwood eXcelon DNX9960 DNX-9960 DNX 9960 Navigation - eBay (item 170633279332 end time Aug-24-11 15:24:55 PDT)

This is my item. 
Thanks,
Jeff.


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

PM me any questions.
Thanks,
Jeff.


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

Bump.


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

Bump. This is brand new in the box. Any questions please ask.


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

Bump!


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

Bump, price reduced to $1149


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

Bump. $1149.00


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

Bump. Still available. Feel free to ask any questions.
Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

Bump. Still available. Will consider trades for SQ gear and high end dead heads/amps/speakers/subs.


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

Bump.


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

bump.


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

Bump.


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

Bump.


----------

